# Automatic HDR from a T3i?



## johnh2005

Is it possible to get a bracketed exposure of more than just three shots with a T3i?  I have looked in my OM and checked the Google.  To no avail.    Anyone know if it is possible?  And if so how I can go about doing it?  Thanks!


----------



## DisasterDan

Sadly...no.


----------



## johnh2005

daggin nabbin friggin fraggin...  Oh well.  Is there a remote control that will allow me to adjust the shutter speed?  Anyway at all besides manually adjusting at each shot?  I know I could start say 3 stops underexposed take a 3 shot bracket, correct exposure with a three shot bracket then a +3 over exposure with a 3 shot +1/-1 bracket.  I am just worried about moving the camera between brackets.


----------



## johnh2005

I am usually so good at googling things but when it comes to googling photography stuff I FAIL.  :thumbdown:


----------



## DisasterDan

johnh2005 said:


> Is there a remote control that will allow me to adjust the shutter speed?  Anyway at all besides manually adjusting at each shot?



Not that i'm aware of. The only system i know of 'like' that is tethering your camera to a laptop via USB and using certain software. The only problem is that it would be connected to a USB cable during this whole process. 
Here's an example of the software DSLR Remote Pro - Remote Control/Tethered Operation of Canon EOS-1Ds Mark III, EOS-1D Mark IV, EOS-1D Mark III, EOS-1Ds Mark II, EOS-1D Mark II, 5D, 30D, 400D, DIGITAL REBEL XTi, 20D, 30D, 40D, EOS-1D, EOS-1DS, 10D, 350D, DIGITAL REBEL XT, Kiss Digit


----------



## johnh2005

Haha freaking awesome!  I just downloaded that program and am trying it out.  Very cool indeed.  Now I need to figure out a way to control my computer with a remote and I wont ever have to leave the house again =)  lol


----------



## shmne

Actually if you own a mac and an iphone you can control your camera from your phone (through the computer). If you're serious about wanting to have a remote for your camera google iphone camera remote apps. 

I believe they are quite professional and allow for bracketing, as well as shutter / focus / iso / aperture adjustments. Pretty fun stuff! Oh and most of the allow for 3,5, and custom timer settings so that it continually shoots X images for X amount of time. All from your iphone


----------



## Big Mike

Maybe you are over-thinking this.  With the camera on a good solid tripod, you should be able to manually adjust the exposure without moving the camera.


----------



## KmH

Today no one wants to do manual, just auto, so they don't have to think or analyse anything for themselves, let alone spend time actually learning.


----------



## Overread

Big Mike said:


> Maybe you are over-thinking this.  With the camera on a good solid tripod, you should be able to manually adjust the exposure without moving the camera.



Yep for landscape and most typical work you should be fine with just adjusting the settings on the camera whilst mounted on a tripod. Most software HDR programs won't have any problem at all making small alignment adjustments and you can always do them yourself manually without much trouble. Most of the time light wind moving leaves and other objects will be more a worry for stacking up exposures. 

The only time camera moving becomes tricky is high magnification macro and even that can be done manually on the camera without too much trouble.


----------



## johnh2005

KmH said:


> Today no one wants to do manual, just auto, so they don't have to think or analyse anything for themselves, let alone spend time actually learning.



Not sure where you get that.  I have pretty much left my camera on manual since I learned the basics of running it on that.  I have played with about every menu setting I could figure out what it was doing.  I was asking about this because I live in Corpus Christi and it is windy as hell here.  The other night I was out trying to get some shots of the moon and the cloud cover was moving VERY fast.  Without an "automatic" bracketing I would have to spend way too much time manually adjusting the exposure setting and the wind would have blown the clouds too far across the scene to possibly be able to salvage.  

If you had read all of the thoughts I have put down here you would have seen I have put a LOT of thought into this and was just asking what other people thought about my situation.  I have analyzed the situation from many angles and what someone said who actually read my post has helped a lot.  Since getting my camera a few weeks ago I have read three books on Photography taking the time out to try to replicate what I saw in the books and learn from what I read.  I have watched a couple of dozen videos on both subjects I was trying to learn about at the moment as well as ones I had no idea what they were but was interested in finding out.  I have read these forums and other forums on specific searches as well as general reading.  I have looked at the CC of photographs similar to mine and completely different than mine and taken into account what was said and have applied that to my own approach towards photography.

I think you are trying to be helpful in some sort of way but it just comes across as harsh sometimes.


----------



## johnh2005

Overread said:


> Big Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you are over-thinking this.  With the camera *on a good solid tripod*, you should be able to manually adjust the exposure without moving the camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep for landscape and most typical work you should be fine with just adjusting the settings on the camera whilst mounted on a tripod. Most software HDR programs won't have any problem at all making small alignment adjustments and you can always do them yourself manually without much trouble. Most of the time* light wind* moving leaves and other objects will be more a worry for stacking up exposures.
> 
> The only time camera moving becomes tricky is high magnification macro and even that can be done manually on the camera without too much trouble.
Click to expand...


Yeah those are my two problems right now. (what I have bolded and underlined.  The only "tripod" I have right now is this:








I bought that for my wife's little Elph and it works ok for that.  For my T3i of course it is very unstable.  I live in Corpus Christi and here in the spring/early summer the winds average 15+ MPH and have gusts up around 30 to 40 MPH some days.  I guess a good tripod is in the works as soon as I can afford one.


----------



## NomadPhoto

Instead of bracketing, you could always just shoot in RAW which will give you greater control over adjustment.  Shoot one image then adjust in post (-2 exp, 0 exp, +2 exp) and stitch.....


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

NomadPhoto said:


> Instead of bracketing, you could always just shoot in RAW which will give you greater control over adjustment.  Shoot one image then adjust in post (-2 exp, 0 exp, +2 exp) and stitch.....



You believe that will produce the same results as 3 separate exposures??


----------



## thereyougo!

johnh2005 said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today no one wants to do manual, just auto, so they don't have to think or analyse anything for themselves, let alone spend time actually learning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure where you get that.  I have pretty much left my camera on manual since I learned the basics of running it on that.  I have played with about every menu setting I could figure out what it was doing.  I was asking about this because I live in Corpus Christi and it is windy as hell here.  The other night I was out trying to get some shots of the moon and the cloud cover was moving VERY fast.  Without an "automatic" bracketing I would have to spend way too much time manually adjusting the exposure setting and the wind would have blown the clouds too far across the scene to possibly be able to salvage.
> 
> If you had read all of the thoughts I have put down here you would have seen I have put a LOT of thought into this and was just asking what other people thought about my situation.  I have analyzed the situation from many angles and what someone said who actually read my post has helped a lot.  Since getting my camera a few weeks ago I have read three books on Photography taking the time out to try to replicate what I saw in the books and learn from what I read.  I have watched a couple of dozen videos on both subjects I was trying to learn about at the moment as well as ones I had no idea what they were but was interested in finding out.  I have read these forums and other forums on specific searches as well as general reading.  I have looked at the CC of photographs similar to mine and completely different than mine and taken into account what was said and have applied that to my own approach towards photography.
> 
> I think you are trying to be helpful in some sort of way but it just comes across as harsh sometimes.
Click to expand...


I haven't used a Canon with a HDR function, but if the camera is doing it for you, then this would be auto.  I regularly use 5 or 7 exposures to get HDR in areas with particularly high dynamic range because this means I have more say in how the pictures turns out as fewer shots leaves more tone mapping - although I use Fusion in photomatix more than other features.  Also a in camera HDR tends to use Jpegs and I don't do jepegs in camera as you lose too much detail - more importantly, you don't control what data you lose.  I would feel it is better to do the shots in RAW, process them yourself in post and have more control over the results.  It takes more time and uses more of your computer's resources, but is so much more rewarding.


----------



## thereyougo!

NomadPhoto said:


> Instead of bracketing, you could always just shoot in RAW which will give you greater control over adjustment.  Shoot one image then adjust in post (-2 exp, 0 exp, +2 exp) and stitch.....


This is far from ideal, although I have done it myself - if you process it well, you can get away with it.  Process it badly and you can end up with a lifeless shot


----------



## joncamfield

It's not... simple, but it also gives you a ton of other features, like long exposure times, time-lapse snaps, and motion-detection! Unified - Magic Lantern Firmware Wiki


----------



## cobalt23

try this
How to Shoot HDR Photos with a Canon 600D / Rebel T3i | Hilo Media


----------



## KmH

The thread was started over a year ago. It's likely they got it sorted since then.


----------

